# different colored flames



## chrisasst (Dec 17, 2009)

what do different colored flames mean. What is it when a blue flame is mixed in?
What does it mean when a greener flame is mixed in?


----------



## imacman (Dec 17, 2009)

chrisasst said:
			
		

> what do different colored flames mean. What is it when a blue flame is mixed in?
> What does it mean when a greener flame is mixed in?


Chris, never saw a green flame in my pellet stove, but if you have a blue flame just above the pellets but under the yellow flame, that is good.....hot burn.


----------



## littlesmokey (Dec 17, 2009)

Sometimes there are concentrations of minerals and salts in the pellets that will flame color. Some say it's from the bark and fillers sometimes found in pellets. These would be like flairs and not a consistent part of the flame, like Macman suggests above. That section of the flame is a good indicator of a hot burn, but is not always there.


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 17, 2009)

Chris, You stove is just getting into the season's spirit. Probably happy because we were talking so nice about it in the other thread. When it starts the red color burn Santa's coming. 

Trying to remember what burned green. Just has been so long. Copper sulfide maybe. But littlesmokey got it. Minerals within the pellets may give off certain colors. As the tree grows it absorbers minerals from it surroundings. Minerals can also come in from the fillers and binders if added. Blue is a good ol hot burn.


----------



## HEMI (Dec 17, 2009)

i had the green flames when i tried a bag of HAMMER'S


----------



## tjnamtiw (Dec 17, 2009)

Now there's a product for the entrepreneur.   Mix a bag of my 'Pellet Color' into your hopper and enjoy the colored flames and sparks.

http://webmineral.com/help/FlameTest.shtml  shows all the colors for the minerals.


----------



## MNBobcat (Dec 17, 2009)

My daughter buys these little packets at the grocery store.   They are made specifically to introduce color into the flames.  They last about an hour.  She throws a packet into our campfire once in awhile.  They are cool.  You find yourself sitting there watching the flames.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Dec 17, 2009)

MNBobcat said:
			
		

> My daughter buys these little packets at the grocery store.   They are made specifically to introduce color into the flames.  They last about an hour.  She throws a packet into our campfire once in awhile.  They are cool.  You find yourself sitting there watching the flames.



Well, back to the drawing board!!


----------



## chrisasst (Dec 17, 2009)

macman said:
			
		

> chrisasst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



unfortunately it only lasts for about 30 seconds, and lasts only after I clean the burn pot.


----------



## Trefix (Nov 5, 2012)

imacman said:


> [...] a blue flame just above the pellets but under the yellow flame, that is good... hot burn.


I do think so, too.

Flame with 'blue bottom' means good ratio between pellet and O2...


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 5, 2012)

chrisasst said:


> what do different colored flames mean. What is it when a blue flame is mixed in?
> What does it mean when a greener flame is mixed in?


Copper wire does what you speak of as does copper sulfate crystals

WOW the colors!

Duraflame logs make a light show style too .

Catch the rainbow!


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 5, 2012)

I have throw some ash in some fresh snow sometimes  it looks like a winery ( turns purple ) had a overflow accident!


----------



## Harmanizer (Nov 5, 2012)

I get a green flame with Cubex.Plenty hot though.


----------

